

Are employees of YC companies allowed at YC events? - palish


======
pg
There's no rule one way or the other. So far there hasn't had to be, because
none of them have that many employees. I doubt it will ever be enough of an
issue that we have to think about it.

------
jey
Yes, at least for most values of "event", and at least for early employees.

What sorts of events are you asking about?

~~~
palish
The dinners mostly. I'm mainly asking about equality.. My current employment's
management has a bad habit of looking down on the implementors. It seems like
if employees are segregated in YC companies ( _These_ guys are eligible to
attend, but _they_ are not) then it would naturally lead to some problems.

Any startup I work with will get my deepest trust and hardest work. My life
will revolve around the company succeeding. So - sorry if I sound a bit.. um..
arrogant - I expect nothing less than complete trust and equality in return.

I'm totally bored with life in the midwest. Where I work there are about ten
programmers. We all work on this long row of tables stacked end-to-end, in one
room - no walls between us. Everyone's talking and yelling all the time. It's
so noisy that I can hardly focus at any given time. One of them has this great
habit of yelling "FUCK!" at least once a day when something he's doing doesn't
work out. And he yells _really_ loudly.

So I need a change and I'm ready to devote myself to something brilliant, not
to churn out mediocre crap day after day, working on a product that crashes
every other day. But I couldn't totally devote myself if I wasn't trusted and
equal.. could you?

Sorry that this turned into a personal account.. I just needed to vent and
hope that maybe somewhere, finally, a company can treat its employees as
equals to the management.

~~~
jey
If you join while the startup is in the YC Founders Program [1], you're pretty
much a cofounder, even if you have less equity than other employees. In that
case, yes, you get to go to the dinners.

1\. The Founders Program is the 3 month program that YC runs.

~~~
smg
What about early employees who join after the Founders Program?

~~~
jey
There are no dinners after the Founders Program. There are some other
invitation-only events like the reception on the night before Startup School,
but I _assume_ that employees of YC companies will _most of the time_ be
allowed to attend these events. As Paul said in another post, "There's no rule
one way or the other. So far there hasn't had to be, because none of them have
that many employees. I doubt it will ever be enough of an issue that we have
to think about it."

